# Flat White to please the wife....



## tomcourtney (Dec 2, 2016)

Further experimentation with the DeLonghi required to get my optimum Espresso but also in, (she who must be pleased), my wife's favourite coffee a 'Flat White'.

Till now I have been a double shot Americano and occasional Espresso drinker. Never having tasted a Flat White is a problem, so that first, followed by some googling for instructions. I note Flat White is a one button option on some DeLonghi machines.

Anyone got this option?

Any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

A flat white is typically a double shot of espresso, with 5oz of steamed milk.

I assume there is some form of manual control of the milk frothing as well as auto, get a 7oz cup make the espresso and then add milk to the top.

Then as your wife will be drinking them, get her to try it and let you know if you got it right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Espresso + milk ( to your taste ) . Whats a " double shot " nowadays outside of Starbucks marketing ?

Not much foam and milk steamed to be sweet ( 60-65 works for me ) . Plus beard , fixie , tattoos . Last three are not a pre requisite though .


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Heresy! The last 3 are more important than the coffee and milk (although ladies can be allowed off the beard if they dress like a 50s belle).


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not much foam and milk steamed to be sweet ( 60-65 works for me )


For me, that really is the key for a flat white. The milk should have texture, not froth. Served in a small cup.

You can check the 'quality' of your steamed milk by pouring (over your espresso) into a glass rather than a solid cup and watching the layers tumbling down.


----------



## vabo1 (Jan 10, 2017)

For texture without froth, make sure to use full-fat Jersey milk. It really isn't a flat white without full-fat milk!


----------

